
DIY: Add USB Ports To Your Alarm Clock - netsurge
http://tech.nocr.at/hacking-security/diy-add-usb-ports-to-your-alarm-clock/
======
yan
My alarm clock already has USB ports!

(I own a chumby[.com])

